# insulated Crate cover- has anyone tried one?



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hiya all

I was looking at buying one of those, has anyone used one?

Kennel Cover - Extra Large-Elite K-9

cheers


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't like the idea of putting anything on the crate
or leaning against the crate.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

a Guy I train with used one for winter transit before he had a camper shell. He liked it and it kept his dog warm for the 1 hour journey


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Never tried one. My dogs love winter and are quite comfortable in the van all day at training as long as they are out of the wind and it's not below 0 (usually during the day in winter it's below freezing but not below 0 and if it's that cold *I* don't want to go to training!). If anything we struggle to keep dogs cool and ventilated, not warm.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If I was going to buy one of those, I'd just buy a plastic Vari Kennel type crate first.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Liesje said:


> If anything we struggle to keep dogs cool and ventilated, not warm.


Agree. Why do you need it OP? What is your intention? 



msvette2u said:


> If I was going to buy one of those, I'd just buy a plastic Vari Kennel type crate first.


Those _are_ designed to be used with the hard shell plastic crates. It's supposed to insulate and warm the kennel supposedly. I am sure it cuts down on wind and provides insulation, but why do you need it if the crate is in the car during training or trials? The car itself provides defense against the wind. If I wanted to cut down on wind, I just didn't leave my car doors open like in the summer and just crack the windows the right amount. My dogs never needed extra warmth and we trained all winter with no issues. 

It's got some fancy pockets on it to keep stuff. I supposed you could use it to shield an especially reactive dog during training from the goings on so he could relax. But again, there are cheaper ways to achieve this.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

And I just noticed that you are located in Australia. Do you really need crate insulation with your weather?


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

I presume this is the same manufacturer, (Muddy River, or something like that) it appears to be the same one...

We got ours through gundogsupply.com 

They are excellent quality. People in our area use them in the cold, often when transporting a dog in the back of a pickup.


Melbourne is pretty drastic with a large variation in temperatures, and a lot of storms and crazy weather...it's on the southern edge...they could probably use one


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

qbchottu said:


> Those _are_ designed to be used with the hard shell plastic crates. It's supposed to insulate and warm the kennel supposedly. I am sure it cuts down on wind and provides insulation, but why do you need it if the crate is in the car during training or trials? The car itself provides defense against the wind. If I wanted to cut down on wind, I just didn't leave my car doors open like in the summer and just crack the windows the right amount. My dogs never needed extra warmth and we trained all winter with no issues.
> 
> It's got some fancy pockets on it to keep stuff. I supposed you could use it to shield an especially reactive dog during training from the goings on so he could relax. But again, there are cheaper ways to achieve this.


Interesting...but yeah, unless you have a smooth coated dog (no double coat) and very harsh weather, it seems redundant...


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Thanks all  Turns out the shipping cost is absolutely prohibitive even if I decided to get one. 

Our wether here get's very cold by Australian standards (lol you guys are gonna laugh at me but at night it gets down to about 23F but the dogs also have to cope with over 100F in summer quite regularly so 23F is cold)

The reason I was considering it is that I often use the plastic crate as an outside Kennel when the dogs stay at my friends house and on the back of the truck without a camper shell.
I always feel the plastic gets REALLY cold. At home they have nice solid wooden kennels under cover which are a bit warmer. And in summer they generally choose to sleep on the trampoline beds in the dog run.

Having said all that you're all right, they are long coated shepherds and really don't need keeping warm - I think I was just trying to make myself feel better LOL
My pup was sleeping in the outside part of the dog run on a trampoline bed this morning and was covered in dew when he got up - guess he doesn't feel cold


----------

